#ubuntu-us-co 2012-12-19
<Garheade> Hola amigos.
<FunnyLookinHat> YO
<FunnyLookinHat> Garheade, what's shakin
<Garheade> Stuck in Factory Acceptance Testing today.
<FunnyLookinHat> ouch
<Garheade> exactly
<Garheade> On the plus side, a years worth of failures are passing... a week before go-live but theyre passing.
<FunnyLookinHat> NICE
<FunnyLookinHat> That's a huge plus  :)
<Garheade> Yes it is.
<Garheade> If I could just get this darn VPN working on my Toughbook, I could ditch this darn windows machine full time...
<Cheri703> Hey, random question from an out-of-state lurker: anyone in u-co affiliated with Denhac?
<Cheri703> I'm visiting CO in a few weeks and I'm planning to go to the open house on 01/08
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, there are a few of us who are, but I don't think any of them idle here
<FunnyLookinHat> I'd join the mailing list and send a message along.
<Cheri703> ah, ok, thanks. :) I'm eyeing denver as a place to move in the future and happen to have a work trip there, so I'm staying a few extra days to explore :D
<FunnyLookinHat> Where do you live now ?
<Cheri703> Ohio
<FunnyLookinHat> no brainer
<FunnyLookinHat> move here.
<Cheri703> it's....not terribly exciting here
<Cheri703> hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<Cheri703> Oh, I want to, I'm curious how I'll do with the elevation mainly. Also I live in a SMALL town here, so my rent is like less than half what a place in denver proper would be
<Cheri703> so that's a mental hurdle to cross
<FunnyLookinHat> ah yeah
<Cheri703> hoping the visit will convince me it's totally worth the extra housing costs
<FunnyLookinHat> Salary and pay around here usually adjusts pretty well for the cost of living.
<FunnyLookinHat> Whats sort of work do you do ?
<Cheri703> sorry, had to grab my lunch
<Cheri703> I work remotely, so my salary would stay the same wherever I live (barring raises of course)
<Cheri703> I'm a customer support "engineer" for www.thehackeracademy.com
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> Interesting....  :D
<Cheri703> I enjoy it :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Cheri703, the other thing to keep in mind - living in Lakewood or Aurora can be about 1/2 as much as living in Denver proper... so just keep that in mind.  :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I've been doing a ton of research. One main goal is for a walkable/bikeable area. I'm car-free even in my semi-rural ohio town, so I wouldn't want to buy a car when moving somewhere more expensive
<FunnyLookinHat> Move to boulder then  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> It's very bike friendly  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> though expensive...
<Cheri703> I....am allergic to hipsters >_>
<Cheri703> hehe
<FunnyLookinHat> Denver = Hipsters
<FunnyLookinHat> Boulder = Hippies
<FunnyLookinHat> They're both contagious though... so watch out.
<Cheri703> ah, well, at least denver is big enough to avoid them?
<Cheri703> theoretically ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> ha yea
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-12-19
<Cheri703> Anyone who has interest in capture the flag challenges (with information security stuff), check this out: http://www.reddit.com/r/securityCTF/comments/1t74r8/free_minictf_challenge_web_app_covering_the_owasp/ (disclaimer, it's the company I work for)
